# Hymer 564



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
I am thinking of buying a 564 it's a 2001 19000mls special edition Lionheart A class. Does anyone have any info good or bad on this please the other thing is it's on a fiat chassis 2.8td, what sort of fuel consumption should I get, last what are the hymers like overall are they worth the money.

Ron


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi Ron,

Great, well screwed together, 2.8jtd pulls mountains apart, at around 30+mpg (dependent on loading, terrain etc)

I had a new 2002 BC584 for a year (before I got divorced and it had to go) sourced from Germany, LHD nowt wrong with it and 30 + mpg. Have worked my way back up through an old hightop and an old Autohomes Coachbuilt back to my 97 B574. Had it it a year now and its been great. Its on a 2.5td chassis. I average 28mpg+. Like anything, you can get the odd rougue so get it checked out before purchase!!!

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi Folks
> I am thinking of buying a 564 it's a 2001 19000mls special edition Lionheart A class. Does anyone have any info good or bad on this please the other thing is it's on a fiat chassis 2.8td, what sort of fuel consumption should I get, last what are the hymers like overall are they worth the money.
> 
> Ron


HI Ron,
I have had 2 hymers, the first was a C Class (overcab bed) and my present m/h is a Tramp (low profile)
I have heard of the Lionheart and I have only heard good.
I am a Hymer fan and I think the quality is as good as it gets.
Although I say that, there are probably other makes that are now as good.
Regarding mpg, I did very accurate tests over 2000 mile plus and my first m/h with a 2.8tdi got just over 27 mpg and my present m/h with a 2.8jtd got just under 27 mpg with a tightish engine.
When I go on holiday in a few weeks I will retest the figures and I hope to get a little better, but to be quite honest, I am happy with anything over 25 mpg
regards


----------



## 124600 (Jun 14, 2009)

*any suggestions of getting 96/97 model Hymer B564 in Europe*

where do I look to get a bargain - the Hymers selling for that year at about £16k - £19K, but want to source from abroad and save lots of money.

I'm looking for one with the wide rectangle headlamps and t shaped bonnet, I can't afford the small twin headlamp version unless somebody can tell me where to get one cheap.

got about £13K max to spend


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: any suggestions of getting 96/97 model Hymer B564 in Eur*



whitetiger said:


> where do I look to get a bargain - the Hymers selling for that year at about £16k - £19K, but want to source from abroad and save lots of money.


Have a look on www.mobile.de


----------

